# International Drag Racing event in Estonia, 18.september



## Arz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Seasons last international Drag Racing event in Estonia!*
Competitors from Estonia, Finland, Latvia and Lithuania










Official website: http://www.dragseries.org

NB! Hotel and ferry sposnosrhip possible for competitors from overseas! 
Please contact: [email protected]


----------

